# June loyalty credit



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Missed deadline for the May loyalty credit my x5 did not ship the weekend due to holiday so it's shipping today will not get to dealer till June 2 my deal is locked but loyalty not lockable anyone hear of June loyalty program yet in May it did not start till middle of month I would hate to delay delivery


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Smithcinema said:


> Missed deadline for the May loyalty credit my x5 did not ship the weekend due to holiday so it's shipping today will not get to dealer till June 2 my deal is locked but loyalty not lockable anyone hear of June loyalty program yet in May it did not start till middle of month I would hate to delay delivery


Really? There was a loyalty program that started in mid-May? I didn't know that. Do you know any of the details?


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Yes started mid May because sales were low for month x5 was $1,000 x6 and 6 and 7 and m were $1500 but ends today hope they extend it because I will not take delivery !!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Smithcinema said:


> Yes started mid May because sales were low for month x5 was $1,000 x6 and 6 and 7 and m were $1500 but ends today hope they extend it because I will not take delivery !!


You sure about this? Haven't heard about this at all.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> You sure about this? Haven't heard about this at all.


I dont believe it was a national thing... from what I read on a few posts here. It seemed to be a regional thing, or , possibly, a few dealers getting some incentive money and calling it "loyalty"

Our resident dealers never confirmed any new loyalty program in may, but some 'festers reported their dealers reaching out to them to tell them there was a "loyalty" incentive in may.

So, could be dealer based loyalty?


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

100 percent correct they do it by location depending on sales I called Bmw and they said all offers are dealer based ,, so I was able to get the Ude credit , fleet credit , and loyalty the pull ahead program is dealer based 2 not like years ago when it was from Bmw , so my dealer would have to buy my car from Bmw so not worth it for him at my deal I reached with them so I will just eat the last payment !! But the loyalty is reimbursed by Bmw !! But unlike years ago when they would send you loyalty offers in mail now they just sent me all offers dealer based and I called Bmw today to see if loyalty will be offered in June and they say everything is through dealer !! So I guess shopping Bmw dealers is the way to go !! I got a great deal on a nicely loaded x5 msport !! I'll let u know how it goes once papers are signed


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Smithcinema said:


> 100 percent correct they do it by location depending on sales I called Bmw and they said all offers are dealer based ... I called ... to see if loyalty will be offered in June and they say everything is through dealer ...


*To clarify:*

The only entities that can offer BMW-backed incentives and programs are BMWFS, BMWNA, and the regional arms of those two.

The dealer *manages/uses/makes available* these programs.

The only things officially disclosed to the public are the offers on the BMWUSA web site.

If you call BMWFS or BMWNA, they will always defer to the dealer as they don't want to step on the dealer's toes on what they offer. They don't want to be in a position where, for example, the dealer has included the Purchase Credit of $1,000 in the overall discount, and then you call and they say, "Oh you can negotiate the price and then get the $1,000 from us."

~M~


----------



## SMJT2013 (Feb 23, 2010)

I see a $1000 back offered on BMWUSA.com, under 3 series deals. What is that? I am also needing to know about loyalty offers. Mine arrives late June. Thanks.


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Just received call from my 2 dealers all rates same for June as May but loyalty was only extended for i8,i3 and x5 electric so looks like Bmw playing games again this month my dealer said !! said Bmw might bring it back in a week or 2 like last month on all models so I told him hold the car for 2 weeks if no loyalty comes back I'm going to pick up a MERCEDES GLS they offered me Mercedes loyalty for being a Bmw owner I guess Bmw don't need me being a Bmw owner every 2-3 years for past 25 years !! I here Mercedes treats there past owners very well with pull ahead, and mileage over credits and damage credits if u release with them


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Smithcinema said:


> Just received call from my 2 dealers all rates same for June as May but loyalty was only extended for i8,i3 and x5 electric so looks like Bmw playing games again this month my dealer said !! said Bmw might bring it back in a week or 2 like last month on all models so I told him hold the car for 2 weeks if no loyalty comes back I'm going to pick up a MERCEDES GLS they offered me Mercedes loyalty for being a Bmw owner I guess Bmw don't need me being a Bmw owner every 2-3 years for past 25 years !! I here Mercedes treats there past owners very well with pull ahead, and mileage over credits and damage credits if u release with them


You might want to put some paragraphs in your posts to enable them to be read easier. With that being said, loyalty credits went away in April as others have told you.

"BMW" is not playing games, unless by "BMW" you mean "Your local BMW Dealer". Everyone is different, but I personally cant see making a decision to switch brands over a 1K credit, unless everything else was equal.

I dont like how Mercedes cars look or drive, so they are pretty much a non starter for me. Hope everything works out how you want.


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Loyalty was in May also started 2 week on all models ended May 31st


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Ray cantina one of the biggest automotive dealers on the east coast said Bmwusa is playing games with there offers lately not my local dealer !! Ray cantina one of the most honest dealers out there !!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Smithcinema said:


> Loyalty was in May also started 2 week on all models ended May 31st


There was no national loyalty in may for all models. Several dealers here have confirmed this. Could have been trunk money that your dealer (ray cantina) was using and calling it "loyalty" or whatever he wanted to call it, since a loyalty credit is very important to you. There was no national Loyalty credit though.

I guess "BMW Playing games" could be the withdrawal of trunk money? Shrug... whatever it was, it was not a BMW FS or BMW NA " loyalty credit". They just called it that because thats what people wanted to hear.


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Must be regional then dealer in ny and nj my father received $1500 on a 7 series loyalty credit and my contract for my x5 has $1,000 purchase,$1000 fleet , $1,000 Ude and $1,000 loyalty I signed it the day loyalty was reinstated may16,2016 but the loyalty not lockable !! I have a great deal just hope it's reinstated in a week or 2 again my dealer just called me back and thinks it will be so we will se I will wait


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

*Loyalty on Select BMWs*

Just released:

There is a national Lease/APR Loyalty Credit for June:


Models are 2015 and 2016 330e, X5 xDrive 40e. i3 and i8
$1,500 for the i8
$1,000 for the others
Customer has to be a current or former BMWFS client (former defined as lease or loan terminated in the past 12 months)
Delivery must be on or before June 30th
Cannot be used with previous credit locks
Not lockable after June 30th
European Deliveries are not eligible
_"See your local dealer for details!"_

~M~


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Smithcinema said:


> Yes started mid May because sales were low for month x5 was $1,000 x6 and 6 and 7 and m were $1500 but ends today hope they extend it because I will not take delivery !!


No one knows anything about any true Owner Loyalty benefit from BMW anytime in May. And there is none in June. So whatever it was, it was probably something dreamed up by dealers in your area and maybe they called it Owner Loyalty.

Therefore, BMW is not playing any games. Your programs came from your local dealers, not BMW Financial Services.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Smithcinema said:


> Ray cantina one of the biggest automotive dealers on the east coast said Bmwusa is playing games with there offers lately not my local dealer !! Ray cantina one of the most honest dealers out there !!





Smithcinema said:


> Must be regional then dealer in ny and nj my father received $1500 on a 7 series loyalty credit and my contract for my x5 has $1,000 purchase,$1000 fleet , $1,000 Ude and $1,000 loyalty I signed it the day loyalty was reinstated may16,2016 but the loyalty not lockable !! I have a great deal just hope it's reinstated in a week or 2 again my dealer just called me back and thinks it will be so we will se I will wait


In other words, you're saying your father received both a $1,500 Purchase Credit as well as a $1,500 Owner Loyalty Credit (total of $3,000) on his 7-series? We know about the $1,500 Purchase Credit because it's in place for May and June but you're saying there was also a $1,500 Owner Loyalty Credit on the 7-series in addition to the Purchase Credit and that's what no one seems to know about.

You're also saying that, I assume, a manager at Ray Cantena BMW told you "BMW USA is playing games with their offers?" That's something I find hard to believe. Are you sure that wasn't just something made up by a "client advisor?" The only thing BMW did during May was throw in a lease credit on the X3. I wouldn't consider that "playing games."

Ray Cantena seems to be a very large multi-line dealership, so maybe they have their own internal promotions. Dealers send out their own promotional letters to their customers all the time and they almost always are targeted in owners of two- to four-year-old models in the same price range and say something about special offers just for owners to reward their loyalty, blah, blah, blah. It just means the dealer is dipping into his available gross on those models to help move them. They don't run that on brand new models just arriving, just on the outgoing ones that they need to move.

So maybe it was something regional that was dreamed up by BMW dealers in that region without input from BMWFS?


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Loyalty is back just got call from my dealers !! $1500 6,7,8 series and $1,000 on rest going in to sign my papers tomorrow !!!!


----------



## figgie (Apr 22, 2014)

i hope that this also impacts mid-west. that would be cool


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Just released:
> 
> There is a national Lease/APR Loyalty Credit for June:
> 
> ...


Can this be applied if the car is a demo?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Kar Don said:


> Can this be applied if the car is a demo?


Yes, customer sales to previously reported vehicles qualify.

~M~


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Yes, customer sales to previously reported vehicles qualify.
> 
> ~M~


I assume we're still talking about *only* 2015 and 2016 330e, X5 xDrive 40e, i3 and i8. Correct?

Those are the *only* vehicles that BMW has announced as qualifying for a Loyalty Credit for June that you are aware of, correct?

So whatever is going on in the NY/NJ area must be something local, I assume.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Ninong said:


> I assume we're still talking about *only* 2015 and 2016 330e, X5 xDrive 40e, i3 and i8. Correct?
> 
> Those are the *only* vehicles that BMW has announced as qualifying for a Loyalty Credit for June that you are aware of, correct?
> 
> So whatever is going on in the NY/NJ area must be something local, I assume.


There are programs going on nationally that are not public and cover most models. Dealers are allocated certain amounts.

The common points are:

If financing or leasing with BMWFS, June programs must be used
Rate locks prior to June 1st are not eligible
Priority 1- Customer Sold status vehicles are not eligible

These dealer programs are designed to move in stock vehicles.

As always, _*"See your local dealer for details."*_

~M~

Posted this on the June Programs Thread


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

same thing happened last month no loyalty then after 2 weeks a few of the dealers called me saying it was reinstated till may 31 but because of the holiday my x5 never shipped so I missed deadline and on June 1 my dealer said they only have the incentive on the electric models this month and to wait a week before taking delivery because he feels it will be back !!! this morning received the call that loyalty was back on all models !! But if you call bmwusa they say all incentives are dealer based !!they don't have any answers but I'm happy could not see me putting down a extra $1000 on a deal I already made .. I loaded it up with extra options based on all the discounts I had!!


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Hey what ever they want to call it as long as it's a extra $1000 off my down payment I'm happy and its defenetly regonal because I'm working with 4 dealers to get the best price in ny,nj and pa and they all called me today saying loyalty is back


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Smithcinema said:


> Hey what ever they want to call it as long as it's a extra $1000 off my down payment I'm happy and its defenetly regonal because I'm working with 4 dealers to get the best price in ny,nj and pa and they all called me today saying loyalty is back


Like I said, it's not regional, it's just not being published.

~M~


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

So if you have a deposit on an ordered vehicle, can you still get the "Loyalty" discount?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Smithcinema said:


> Hey what ever they want to call it as long as it's a extra $1000 off my down payment I'm happy and its defenetly regonal because I'm working with 4 dealers to get the best price in ny,nj and pa and they all called me today saying loyalty is back


How are you working with 4 dealers when you have already ordered a car!! Just wondering how that works since you have already ordered the car so you should have a deal!!

(sorry not yelling, just teasing you a bit about the use of of the double exclamation points. I do still wonder how you can still be working a deal on a car that is already ordered though, or maybe I am confused about the stage of the process you are in).


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Always get a price from 4 dealers then they always beat each other up !! The other 3 dealers still trying to get my business nothing is final till car is on my driveway !!car was delivered today to dealer just waiting on prep and them to deliver it to my house hope by Monday the latest


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Just released:
> 
> There is a national Lease/APR Loyalty Credit for June:
> 
> ...


Is this advertised anywhere? i don't see it on the BMW USA website.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

363ny said:


> Is this advertised anywhere? i don't see it on the BMW USA website.
> 
> Thanks!


It is not. There are several programs going on that aren't published online. I posted this one as it is tied specifically to BMWFS Loyalty. And I would like to see more of the BMWe and BMWi products out on the road.

Michael


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> It is not. There are several programs going on that aren't published online. I posted this one as it is tied specifically to BMWFS Loyalty. And I would like to see more of the BMWe and BMWi products out on the road.
> 
> Michael


Michael - thanks, much appreciate the response.


----------



## Value shopper (Mar 6, 2013)

363ny said:


> Is this advertised anywhere? i don't see it on the BMW USA website.
> 
> Thanks!


I found it here today when a dealer said there wasn't an incentive:
http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/loyaltywaiver.aspx


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Like I said, it's not regional, it's just not being published.
> 
> ~M~


They published it on BMWUSA.com website yesterday, Monday, June 6. When you search for Loyalty Waiver instead of getting the old program that ended May 2, you now get the new program that runs June 1 - June 30.



Value shopper said:


> I found it here today when a dealer said there wasn't an incentive:
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/loyaltywaiver.aspx


Maybe the guy you spoke to didn't know about it. Or maybe you asked him about something that is not included in this new Loyalty Waiver, which only applies to 2015 and 2016 330e, X5 xDrive 40e, i3 and i8.


----------



## StevOL (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anybody know if this Loyalty Waiver applies to the M3?


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

StevOL said:


> Does anybody know if this Loyalty Waiver applies to the M3?


My understanding that this is limited to the 2015 and 2016 330e, X5 xDrive 40e, i3 and i8

^^Ninong and Value Shopper - thank you for the additional info and the link above.


----------



## StevOL (Sep 13, 2006)

363ny said:


> My understanding that this is limited to the 2015 and 2016 330e, X5 xDrive 40e, i3 and i8
> 
> ^^Ninong and Value Shopper - thank you for the additional info and the link above.


I see. Thank you!


----------



## trinipirate (Sep 1, 2012)

Why so limited? I'm trying to go from a 328 to an X1. They would deny me loyalty on that?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

trinipirate said:


> Why so limited? I'm trying to go from a 328 to an X1. They would deny me loyalty on that?


I don't know why. All I know is that's all that shows up on BMWUSA.com when you search for it. The previous owner loyalty waiver expired May 2. Now they have this. If they have anything else, then it's not public. And may not be called owner loyalty.

Maybe they're spending all their money providing rental cars to people who are too scared to drive their BMWs because they received a Takata-related recall letter?

Maybe they have other incentives that are factory-to-dealer incentives, sort of like the stuff they're offering dealers to help them deal with owners who are too scared to drive their BMWs because they're afraid their Takata airbags will explode?

You can always check the BMWUSA.com website to see what they actually are offering right now by just clicking on their special offers and then reading the full disclosure information. That tells you if there is a cash incentive, such as the Purchase Credit that applies to cash deals or finance deals but not lease deals. They're supporting leases by offering generous residuals.

Maybe they will do something different on July 1? I guess we'll find out on July 1. That happens to be when their current Takata guidelines expire, too.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

trinipirate said:


> Why so limited? I'm trying to go from a 328 to an X1. They would deny me loyalty on that?


Deny is kinda harsh.

The program is called Loyalty (to BMWFS) but it is targeting inventory BMWNA wants to jump start, so to speak. BMW has invested a ton of money on the BMWe vehicles, and they've had a slow start. This is one way they hope they can get drivers in the seats.

Michael


----------

